# Mini orchids?



## Tova (Aug 7, 2020)

Hello, I know this site is for dart frog owners, but I'm building a 20 gallon paludarium and it will have a land area where I want to grow orchids, moss and possibly bromeliads. This tank will only have fish in it. I'm looking for the absolute smallest orchid species I can find, 3 inches full grown at most. Anyone know a good source to purchase small orchids like this? Thank you for your time.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Andy's Orchids is recommended by many, and Glass Box Tropicals is a good source. Stock is low for many vendors right now, so you may need to be patient.


----------



## Barberdismay (Feb 26, 2020)

I’ve had really good luck with the orchids from glass box tropical


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

Gold Country Orchids has lots of miniature or even micro orchids.


----------



## athiker04 (Nov 15, 2013)

Ecuagenera is good if you're ordering enough to justify the shipping and wait time.


----------



## Cynefin (Dec 8, 2017)

Pleurothallis grobyi might be a good place to start. It is really forgiving and under 3", though the blooms might exceed that total length by just a hair.


----------



## Tova (Aug 7, 2020)

Thank you everyone


----------



## Chlorophile (Jun 29, 2017)

I've also found good minis (and micro-minis) at J&L Orchids (CT) and I have used Tarzane (FL) once (as has an orchid-nut friend) and been happy.

I like Ecuagenera's range of stock and low prices (though you pay for it a bit in shipping costs), but one timely word of caution: they ship USPS and of late that's been problematic. My latest plant from them, a replacement for a mis-shipment in an earlier order, took FOUR extra days to arrive, and that was _with_ 2-day express status. Tracking showed that it sat in a facility several counties away (or I would have just driven over and tried to get it) over a whole weekend. The weird thing is, that earlier order (a month ago?) arrived one day _early_. This was a species with no pseudobulbs, either, so I'm lucky it wasn't dead. (Yet...it remains to be seen if it will shed all of its leaves or not. The sphagnum around the roots was nearly bone-dry by then.)

I also add another vote for Andy's Orchids; nice guy, amazing depth of species, including many minis. I haven't done this myself, but you can email to ask about species not listed, as they might have some they can sell you.


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

Another option is to check a couple of my friends. 

In-Situ orchids on eBay
Mostly Species on eBay. Marni also has a site under the same moniker with flasks and some other stuff. Though, if you emailed her for a species I’m nearly positive she has a piece she would sell.


----------



## mille981 (Sep 9, 2008)

Glass box has little that will be what you are looking for. Call Andy at andys orchids or Ecuagenera. Andy ahs been around for at least 25 years and used to fly down to the famous Finca Dracula to get plants before the owner died. Plants from ecuagenera are less money but not as big. Barbosella gardneri, pleurothallis grobyi are very easy terrarium plants to grow and bloom all the time. Make sure to look for continuous bloomers bc many plants require seasonal temps, water or photoperiods to bloom. Schoenorchis tixieri is like a vanda shrunk down and is one of my favorites. Many lepanthes will work great. L. telipogoniflora is a true micromini with amazing flowers bigger than the plant. Lepanthes calodictyon has red patterned leaves and loves terrariums. These are all intermediate to warm growers. There are some aerangis minis that flower a lot. These are all easy to find plants that will do well around 70-80 degrees.


----------

